# Landing in Tauranga and no where to stay HELP!



## moomooandy (Nov 14, 2011)

Me again! So far so good. Awaiting passports and visas but other than that we're full steam ahead. Apart from the fact we can't find anywhere to live furnished for when we land which is hoped to be between xmas and New Year! Needs to be within 20 mins of Mount Maunganui. Anyone know of anyone wanting to let out a 3 bed furnished? Pleeaassee getting desperated here


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

moomooandy said:


> Me again! So far so good. Awaiting passports and visas but other than that we're full steam ahead. Apart from the fact we can't find anywhere to live furnished for when we land which is hoped to be between xmas and New Year! Needs to be within 20 mins of Mount Maunganui. Anyone know of anyone wanting to let out a 3 bed furnished? Pleeaassee getting desperated here


Try these listings


Bayfair, 3 bedrooms, $380 pw for rent - New Zealand real estate on Trade Me Property

Avenues, 3 bedrooms, $385 pw for rent - New Zealand real estate on Trade Me Property

Maungatapu, 3 bedrooms, $350 pw for rent - New Zealand real estate on Trade Me Property

As someone who lives over here, these places are all great, and EVERYTHING is within 20mins of the Mount!!!!! Try emailing the realtors direct also (look through the ads on TradeMe to see a selection of agents).

Hope this helps???

Jen


----------

